# ponto



## lauragtrapaga

buenas, 
soy española y trabajo para una empresa portuguesa,
me gustaría saber si alguien me puede decir cómo se traduce 'ponto' u hoja de 'ponto' referido a una especie de hoja de presencias mensuales donde se confirma o detalla qué días el trabajador ha acudido a su puesto de trabajo, qué días ha viajado, qué días no ha acudido, etc
muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida, Laura, 

Nosso dicionário acima dá uma sugestão:
 assinar o ponto=  fichar;
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/ponto

Esperemos os outros foreros para nos dizer sobre folha de ponto.


----------



## lauragtrapaga

Gracias!! 
no había visto lo de 'fichar'
se traduce entonces por 'hoja de presencias'??
gracias!!


----------



## Vanda

Não tenho certeza, Laura, mas parece que control de presencia (clique) serve.
Mais.


----------



## lauragtrapaga

perfecto!! muchísimas gracias!! 
no tengo ni idea de portugués, es mi primer día aquí, sino te pondría algo en portugués, pero...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

lauragtrapaga said:


> buenas,
> soy española y trabajo para una empresa portuguesa,
> me gustaría saber si alguien me puede decir cómo se traduce 'ponto' u hoja de 'ponto' referido a una especie de hoja de presencias mensuales donde se confirma o detalla qué días el trabajador ha acudido a su puesto de trabajo, qué días ha viajado, qué días no ha acudido, etc
> muchas gracias!!!


"Ponto" en Brasil (no sé en Portugal) decimos al reloj que registra la presencia (hora de entrada y salida) de los funcionarios. También puede ser una hoja ("folha de ponto") con el mismo objetivo pero sin tanto rigor.

Hay otro tipo de registro, más detallado, que registra las horas dedicadas a varios servicios conforme los 'centros de costo' (o 'coste' en España) de la empresa. A ese control le llamamos "timesheet" o "Folha Mensal de Serviços".


----------



## Mangato

Como muy bien te indicó Vanda se trata del Control de Presencia vulgarmente conicido por control de ficha. La hoja, semanal o mensual, era perforada por un dispositivo del reloj y se denominaba tarjeta de asistencia. Hoy prácticamete se han sustituido por las tarjetas de banda magnética y sus correspondientes lectores que trasmiten la información al area correspondiente. El nombre fichar procede de una ficha del tamaño de una moneda que debía de retirar el empleado al comienzo de la jornada laboral y entregarla a la salida.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> La hoja, semanal o mensual, era perforada por un dispositivo del reloj y se denominaba tarjeta de asistencia


 
Por isso também se diz habitualmente, no português de Portugal, '_picar o ponto_' com referência ao registo das entradas e saídas com recurso a meios mecânicos ou electrónicos. Antes desses meios se terem generalizado _'assinava-se_' (_se firmaba_) o ponto, que geralmente consistia num livro, o _'livro de ponto'_.


----------



## lauragtrapaga

muchíiiiisimas gracias!! me ha encantado la explicación, además -quiero aprender un poquito de portugués
Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi Who.

Cuidado com o falso amigo.



WhoSoyEu said:


> "Ponto" en Brasil (no sé en Portugal) decimos al reloj que registra la presencia (hora de entrada y salida) de los funcionarios *empleados*. También puede ser una hoja ("folha de ponto") con el mismo objetivo pero sin tanto rigor.
> 
> Hay otro tipo de registro, más detallado, que registra las horas dedicadas a varios servicios conforme los 'centros de costo' (o 'coste' en España) de la empresa. A ese control le llamamos "timesheet" o "Folha Mensal de Serviços".




Abraços.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Giorgio: Tienes razón, los españoles dicen "funcionario" al empleado de empresa publica y además con cierto menosprecio...


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Giorgio: Tienes razón, los españoles dicen "funcionario" al empleado de empresa   organismo público y además con cierto menosprecio...


 

Sí,  con cierto menosprecio, porque según se dice el funcionario cobra por ir, mientras que el resto de los mortales cobran por trabajar. Pero en el fondo se oculta un sentimiento de envidia, pues a la mayoría les gustaría ser funcionarios.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Pero en el fondo se oculta un sentimiento de envidia, pues a la mayoría les gustaría ser funcionarios.


En Brasil en lo que se refiere a jubilación, por cierto.


----------

